#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > سوال: آموزش کار با code vision

## abbas136824

سلام
من یک بروگرام مدلstk500خرید میخوام ایسی اتگا8 رو با نرم افزار code visionبروگرام کنم دوستان لطفا کمک کنید.

----------

*hamidy*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

